# Knob tightening



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rude title i know! lol, I find on R58 mainly use steam tap/knob and find when its hot or cold I can do the tap up more or less so the 'R' is horizontal.

Is there a danger of damage to valve if do up to tight or anything? I keep tryna get R level but when warm usually it doesn't tighten so easily like.

I know with like ceramic water taps one must not shut of hard or to quick as can damage surfaces.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Why not turn the R


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Its level when cold though lol, do you mean turn insert/sticker? I was more concerned with going down to hard on taps.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Turning it off hard will damage the seal, many taps /valves are spring loaded to reduce / prevent damage to the seal. If you are screwing it down as you explain you will be damaging the seal and possibly other components. Just turn off lightly with two fingers , and as said above adjust the "R" to give least irritation.With spring loaded taps / valves there is usually some free play where you do not need to "lock" the valve down to shut off.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I seem to recall mine had a good full turn left to turn it fully tight. I levelled the R at the spot where it cut off the tap and no further.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As per Mildred.

The taps on the R58 are the kind that seal before reaching the end of their travel. They do not need to be turned until they stop, and doing so may cause problems as El Carajillo says. The tap on my machine is just like Mildred's - it cuts off the steam about a quarter turn before detent, so the R would be facing horizontally down at fully closed. So I just turn it to the point where the steam valve is closed, at which point the R is upright. If they don't coincide, you can turn the insert if you want.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks all, I have not been doing up to tight just enough to stop it, I was more wondering why closed point varies with temp but i guess it does with heat etc.

I have a few times left unclosed some and do get a slow drip oops!


----------

